# Strangest Look yet? Lacoste/Look



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Have you seen the Look/Lacoste Labs project bike?

I think it's a 586 frame... with:

- Fenders
- Headlight?
- Moustache bars
- Grip shift
- Belt drive/internal 14 speed
- Disk brakes
- A whole lot of white parts! 

More and bigger photos at the Lacoste website.

Cheers!


----------



## hux (Oct 30, 2011)

Different strokes for different foks I guess.

I certainly isn't appealing to my eye.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Interesting use of bar end brake levers, I wonder how they would feel in that position?

EDIT: The belt drive is cool, I wonder if you would feel any stretch in your pedal stroke though.


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

Interesting how they fitted the disc brakes. That's NOT a normal 586 though. The drop-outs are designed for IGH and belt drive use.


----------

